# Where to Live with Kids?



## LydiaAckerman (Feb 26, 2015)

My husband and I are looking to move to Dubai this Summer and would love some feedback on the best residential areas for young children based on the criteria below:

-We have two boys- 3 year old and 6 Month old
-Rental property only
-3/4 bed villa
- Garden essential
-Close to nurseries/ baby and kids activities, pools etc. school not priority yet
- not too far from Downtown Dubai (30mins max)

I have done some research on the areas below but would really appreciate some information and feedback from people living there already!

*the meadows, lakes and springs*- heard there can be some noise from planes due to flight path?
*the villa*
*arabian branches*- so far this sounds perfect?
*Al Quoz*
*jumeirah village*- is this finished yet?
*jumeirah and umm suqeim*

There may be a thread already on this but there were too many pages to search through!

Thank you and look forward to your feedback


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Jumeirah and Umm Suqeim. Every time.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think you mean Arabian Ranches


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

That wasn't actually useful at all apologies.

I tell everyone the same thing (and I am a relative newbie) school really dictated where we live (Arabian Ranches) as there was only 1 school that could take our 3 kids. Summer is easier I believe but I wouldn't ignore schools now I would be getting in contact and looking at what you want and can afford.

Arabian Ranches is nice but like Meadows some of the villas can be a little old and the finish seems a bit dated compared to some of the newer developments, traffic leaving the estate in the morning from 0700 is terrible. There are a couple of other developments close by that I think offer better value. Have a look at Mudon and Al Waha. Both aren't as established as ranches but they are getting there.

Meadows, springs etc are nice but again variable from villa to villa as with anywhere and I don't find them quite as relaxed as ranches.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

TT365 said:


> I think you mean Arabian Ranches


Arabian Branches sounds so much better


----------



## LydiaAckerman (Feb 26, 2015)

opps yes Arabian Branches does have a better ring to it!  
Great thanks for the information, I haven't come across the two areas you mentioned so will do some research on those.

So I take it getting into schools is difficult and do your children go to Dubai British School? Is the starting age the same as UK?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Added my two penneth-worth in your request.


LydiaAckerman said:


> *the meadows, lakes and springs*- heard there can be some noise from planes due to flight path?
> What flight path, none of these locations are anywhere near the major flight paths. Saying that there's nowhere in Dubai that you could guarantee not getting a plane overhead - however these one are definitely NOT on the landing/take off flight paths.
> *the villa*
> *arabian branches*- so far this sounds perfect?
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If they're into constant, incessant screaming why not move next door to me as every other !#$^@% in Dubai has done. Loads of new instant friends if they like battering a football against my gate every 10 seconds too.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actually I think Damac have missed a trick with their new Akoya Oxygen development: Dubai to build Middle East’s first rainforest | The National

Arabian Branches would be the perfect name!

Our kids go to GEMs Metropole only because it's the only school I could get the 3 of them into, DBS is close to the Meadows and the Springs so ideal for those.

School/housing is very dependent on how the company funds things, I get allowances as salary so the cost of things affects me directly, others have their rent and or schooling paid for within limits which means you will spend to what ever the company allows.


----------



## LydiaAckerman (Feb 26, 2015)

Where do you live then? I will make sure I don't move there!


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Green community in motor city is by far the best option in my opinion - good quality villas, nice community and close to schools


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

zed1212 said:


> Green community in motor city is by far the best option in my opinion - good quality villas, nice community and close to schools


And a pain in the backside to get into and out of during peak times...


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

nope not at all, thats the green community in DIP not motor city. Motor city is far easier and well connected in terms of the road network.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

zed1212 said:


> nope not at all, thats the green community in DIP not motor city. Motor city is far easier and well connected in terms of the road network.


Apologies, I didn't know there were 2.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

I made that mistake at least 3 times when looking at properties, shouting down the phone at the estate agent. Green Community Motor City is nice but quite expensive, traffic is fine, Arabian Ranches traffic on the other hand is shocking at peak times, if only there was a blindingly obvious solution!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Apologies, I didn't know there were 2.


There are three! Green Community @Motor City is great but it is smaller development than GCE & GCW (both at DIP) and you can immediately feel it. It is really hard to find a vacant villa which is well situated and offers privacy. Villas next to the water are overlooking the apartment buildings and there are pathways between the water and your villas, so not much privacy in your backyard.


----------

